# It was raining, so....



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

HAHAHA I love it!


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I think that these pictures tonight are going to make me cry too much. Too cute aren't they? It sure reminds you about the great moments in your life that you can never get back. 

GRF rocks!!!!:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Precious! Priceless! And, darned cute too! There aren't that many sweet moments in this life so I'm glad to see you've captured one of them. Thanks for sharing! What fun! Life doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

THESE PICTURES ARE ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC!!!! I totally fell in love with the second or third shot, where he is holding on to her neck... Soooo sweeeet!!!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

what fantastic pictures, brings back memories.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

I must control my emotion....
THAT SO AMAZING, I know that your dog LOVE your son SOO much !!!


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Awwww that's just soo sweet!


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

That's just way too cute for this early in the morning. I miss my boys being that age.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww how very sweet... you're two little men can enjoy a bath together!!!


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Great pictures! Little boy and a Golden = picture perfect!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That was truly priceless...wish I could've been there to watch!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that looked like the best thing every. How cute those two are.

Hooch


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Absolutely priceless pictures! Thanks for the smiles!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is too adorable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charchan's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

What sweet pictures! Now that's a memory in the making! How great, that's a day no one will forget! So sweet!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like you made the best of a crappy day. Great photos. It is hard to tell who was having more fun the boy or the dog.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Those are great photos. How sweet.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh, how adorable!! Nothing goes better together than kids and goldens. Very sweet pictures!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

those are really great pics, the ones that make special memories


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Rona: "....It sure reminds you about the great moments in your life that you can never get back. ..."
This is absolutely true. No amount of money can buy you this!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I love it! If I could get in my tub with my dog(s) I would too!!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

That is just way too sweet . What a day you will always remember. Kids and their best friend, it's what it's all about.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Love the pics!!! What a great team!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Wet IS Best!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some great pictures of your kids. I love the laughter and joy that shows on both of their faces. Kids and goldens go together like peas and carrots or apple pie and vanilla ice cream.
They really dont look like they missed the pool any.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

That is so cute! Daisy got to swim in our bathtub when she was a pup (we have a whirlpool in our master bath that I filled up). She loved it! I bet your little two loved it too!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Do they still play together like this when it rains?


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Those pictures are priceless! The love between a boy and his dog. Love them!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

That is why you absoultely just ADORE this breed. That made me smile so big and then cry it was just so precious. What a GREAT bond and love for eachother they have. Priceless.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoyed seeing this ancient post being bumped up. Thanks Tailer'sFolks


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed seeing this ancient post being bumped up. Thanks Tailer'sFolks


It is nice to revisit old threads...so many and so little time....


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

AlanK said:


> It is nice to revisit old threads...so many and so little time....


You bet... 103,468 threads at present. This one made me happy to see bumped, never saw it only being here a few years.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I looked back after I bumped it and found Bellagirl has not posted since 12/07! Oh well...I still love it! The little boy must be 10 or so now...


----------

